# Cancelled natural FET



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Today's scan,my 2nd,showed no further growth in either the lead follicle or lining.This is day 14 of a possible 33/35 day cycle and with that in mind they are leaving it until thursday(day 17)to scan again and confirm whether or not to continue.

Has anyone else any experience of a cancelled cycle for these reasons or better still have you been in this situation and all wound up going to plan?!

Thanks for reading


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

me again I posted on the other thread before reading this. 

If your cycle is normally 33- 35 days then to ovulate at day 14 is quite early. I have long cycles aswell 32-34 and last month I surged on day 20 so pease do not give up. Do you know when you normally surge?


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Aah scotchie you're a love for rescuing me on your transfer day! 

I thought it was a bit too early too but they seem to think the follicle should be growing each day and not coming to a complete standstill if you will.The thing is all the symptoms of ovulation are starting to happen.Mucus changes etc so i can't understand whats going on.I don't know,maybe its possible to have symptoms without ovulating?

Thankyou for looking out for me and i'll be thinking of you today.Fantastic news that you've made it to blast.My clinic won't allow me t try that as i only have 4 frosties and they consider it too great a risk.

Best wishes for today hun,1 stap closer.. x


----------



## billydog (Apr 6, 2009)

Did they increase your medication..if on any?
My lining also on day 15 was too thin still and increased both of the drugs which worked a treat and carried on with the FET as planned. Hope all goes to plan and you are successful..good luck hun


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Billydog,

No drugs on this cycle as completely natural.Lining is'nt an issue as it was 'ready' at day 11.The real issue is that tha lead follicle seems to have stopped growing.
Wish there were some drugs to increase now!

Thanks so much for your well wishes


----------



## GabiFR (Aug 24, 2008)

Still smilling,
don't give up hon!
I have quite long cycles and just had non medicated FET, at my 14th day I had a ridiculous small follicle and lining very thin.  I also thought I wouldn't be able to continue but on the 18th day scan the follicle had grown and lining thickened and I only had the FET at the day 21st of the cycle.
So, don't give up, if the doctors didn't think your follicle would grow and lining would thicken, they wouldn't ask you to go back for another scan.  Hang in there, I know exactly how you feel.  Good luck on your FET!
Gabi x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Gabi,

Aww thanks so much.Was just having a down moment and then there you are to save the day 
Yes i thought about why they would re-scan if there was'nt a chance but i suppose its just the fact that they know i have a long cycle and expected to see some growth even so.
I should have asked whether a follicle should grow slightly each day but i just wanted to get out of there.
I'm starting to get the fertile mucus now so i don't know whether to take that as a good sign but usually i can feel discomfort in the ovary and get sore breasts which is'nt happening this month.
I'm disappointed because i know another natural cycle would be too big a risk and so i'd have to do a medicated which i really don't want.
Roll on tomorrow,would rather just know!

Thankyou so so much and lots of luck for you 
Will post tomorrow x


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

How did you get on today? Are you back on for FET?


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Scotchie,

Thanks for thinking of me 

Day started off well then clinic rang with blood results and appeared that i have'nt ovulated like they thought!
Very confusing but have logged in my treatment diary if you fancy the drawn out details and will post when i know more tommorow 

So sorry to be vague hun but just had a bit of a 'do' with DH about him not paying attention to the details and think i could just do with a good sleep. 

How are you my dear?What if anything is happening symptom wise?Are you having positive feelings or do you need a bit of coaching?!

Will chat tomorrow when i'm out of my 'woe is me' phase!

Night hun and thanks for your support

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

FET was cancelled today as both follicles had 'vanished?!'.Was'nt exactly a surprise so actually felt relieved at knowing either way.The plan is now to start me on a medicated cycle next month(AF technically speaking)so not long to wait.

The thought is that my PCOS has flared up a bit perhaps due to the ICSI meds and will probably settle down again after a few months.Given the fact that i've lost nearly £400 this month i won't be taking anymore risks with natural cycles!

A bit disappointed that i could'nt do it naturally but such is life.

Scothcie you have been a star 

How are you getting on?

Gabi,

You too hun,thanks so much


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Scotchie,

I don't know why but i had it in my mind that you were on 2ww but i can't tell from your signature or not.
Sorry if i've got confused in some way.

I hope you're well and so sorry if i did get it wrong


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi still smiling,

sorry to hear your treatment was cancelled. Hopefully the medicated cylcle will bring you better news.  

You are right I am/was on 2ww I had forgotten to update my signature. Looks like its all over though. I've had really painfull (.)(.) for last few days and some very light spotting when I wipe(sorry TMI) This is the normal start of af and I know its all over.  

thanks for thinking about me and let me know how you go on your next cycle.

xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Scotchie,

Aww i feel for you hun 

I don't want to patronize you as i'm sure you know your body well enough to have an idea of where you stand at this point but i hope you are wrong and its not AF.
I don't know much about implantation bleeds as i don't recall having one when i was pregnant but i do know that light bleeding,especially brown old blood,is'nt always a bad sign and don't really sore breasts usually calm down as AF comes due to drop in progesterone?

In any case i'm thinking of you and i hope you are coping as best as you can.
I'm sure you know i mean it when i say i understand


----------

